# "The Hoard" in northeast Florida



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I went to a pro haunt in my area called The Hoard.
The theme is about a family of hoarders and you're going through to help clean up.
Basically crazed ******** and lots of gore.
It was pretty good. Lot of cool props.
If I had one knock it's that I'm not big on pro haunts with one theme. 
I'd like to see different rooms with different scares. Maybe it's just me.

I got to talking to one of them while in line and found out that they just are the same people who have ran a pretty cool 
backyard haunt for years in the subdivision next to mine. They decided to go pro this year. 
http://www.thedungeons-ha.com/


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

That's a pretty impressive commercial for a first-year pro haunt.


----------

